# Bimmerfest 2008 Santa Barbara -- Thank you for coming!



## pollux446 (Aug 5, 2008)

i was going up the coast when about 200 bmw flew by me on the way to work  i was jealous and upset becuase i didnt have my bmw yet lol but for sure will be there next year


----------

